# Pigeon Rescue - Portland, OR



## rebhart54 (Mar 27, 2008)

Found an injured pigeon downtown Portland today. It's now temporarily in a safe environment with food/water, but can't stay here. Called Audubon Society, but they don't take in pigeons. Is there a rescue group in Portland?


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Shame on the Audubon Society*

Shame on the Audubon Society- like that pigeon's life is any less precious to it because it's a pigeon?!

And bless YOUR heart for helping it. 

The Resources page will have good info for you. In San Francisco, WildCare would help- maybe check with them to see if they have any affiliates? www.wildcarebayarea.org


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

rebhart54 said:


> Found an injured pigeon downtown Portland today. It's now temporarily in a safe environment with food/water, but can't stay here. Called Audubon Society, but they don't take in pigeons. Is there a rescue group in Portland?


We actually have a member in Portland but it doesn't appear that she's on line right now. I'm sure she will be here at some point. She's in and out all day. Can you describe what sort of injuries the bird has? I'll send a PM to the member I mentioned and see if i can get in touch with her.


----------



## rebhart54 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks, Elizabeth. I've just emailed SanFran to see what resources they may know of in Portland. Audubon's only solution was to take a look at the bird, who we've now named Phyllis, and see if she needs to be euthanized. Guess that would be better than leaving her to die a dreadful death on the street. But, my (uneducated-about-pigeons) opinion is that her leg just has a minor injury and she'll be able to fly again if somebody knows how to repair it or care for her until she heals.


----------



## rebhart54 (Mar 27, 2008)

She can fully extend her wings so our best guess is that one of her legs is injured in some way. She's very alert, has eaten some cracker crumbs, but hasn't accepted any water yet.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

rebhart54 said:


> Thanks, Elizabeth. I've just emailed SanFran to see what resources they may know of in Portland. Audubon's only solution was to take a look at the bird, who we've now named Phyllis, and see if she needs to be euthanized. Guess that would be better than leaving her to die a dreadful death on the street. But, my (uneducated-about-pigeons) opinion is that her leg just has a minor injury and she'll be able to fly again if somebody knows how to repair it or care for her until she heals.


Please don't do anything that drastic. Can you hold on to the bird for a day or so? I'm sure that we can get you some help, but it might not be immediate. Most places that are NOT pigeon friendly, will just put the bird down and that's totally uncalled for in most cases.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm sure Charis will spot this as soon as she checks in again and will be on top of it so hang in there rebhart!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Doesn't sound like it warrants the death penalty... how did you (or whoever) catch the bird--was it too easy? Picture?

Pidgey


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's another great resource for finding help in your local area (you're going to have more help than you know what to do with!)

[email protected] 

You can post a message to the group if you are not a member to [email protected] and we will respond ASAP although it would be better if you are able to complete the preformatted form at 911 Pigeon Alert Contact.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here I am...feel free to call me and I'll pick up the pigeon.


----------



## rebhart54 (Mar 27, 2008)

It was VERY easy to pick her up - no resistance - but we are trying not to handle her any more than necessary. We should be able to maintain basic care for a day or so until help arrives to give her proper care. Euthanization would definitely only be a last resort. In the meantime, I'll fill out the 911 form.


----------



## rebhart54 (Mar 27, 2008)

Just spoke with Charis and she'll be by shortly to rescue Phyllis - YEA!! Thank you all for your quick responses and your kindess toward wildlife. It does my heart good to know there are so many others who care.


----------



## rebhart54 (Mar 27, 2008)

Charis has already stopped by and picked up our little charge. She said it's a baby - don't remember if she said three weeks or three months old. Never would've guessed that 'cause it looks pretty big to me, but, Charis knows pigeons way better than I do. So, the baby will be checked out by her vet and, hopefully, will enjoy a normal lifespan. Thanks again to all of you for your help! Now I'd better get to work or someone will need to rescue me from my boss - LOL!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

rebhart54 said:


> Charis has already stopped by and picked up our little charge. She said it's a baby - don't remember if she said three weeks or three months old. Never would've guessed that 'cause it looks pretty big to me, but, Charis knows pigeons way better than I do. So, the baby will be checked out by her vet and, hopefully, will enjoy a normal lifespan. Thanks again to all of you for your help! Now I'd better get to work or someone will need to rescue me from my boss - LOL!


I suspect if she used the word "baby" it's 3 weeks. She'll fill us in after while I'm sure. I'm so glad she got on line and the two of you connected. Right after my last post, I had to go rather suddenly and was a little worried. All's well that ends well. Thanks again for all you did. Another little life saved.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have the bird. It's an adorable squeaker with a touch of Archangel.
I was out looking for a tux for my son's prom this afternoon and given this guy/gal has some fancy, I'm going to name him/her Tux or Ms. Tux if need be. 
Tux had fallen from quite a distance and can't stand on one foot. I don't feel any swelling and Tux can move the toes on the injured foot. Still, I think an x-ray is in order but all avian vets are away this week. 
This bird is a keeper. Any takers?


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

We want you to be the taker.........picture taker, that is!!! When do we get to see the little TUX??


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

rebhart54 said:


> Charis has already stopped by and picked up our little charge. She said it's a baby - don't remember if she said three weeks or three months old. Never would've guessed that 'cause it looks pretty big to me, but, Charis knows pigeons way better than I do. So, the baby will be checked out by her vet and, hopefully, will enjoy a normal lifespan. Thanks again to all of you for your help! Now I'd better get to work or someone will need to rescue me from my boss - LOL!


About 4 weeksold.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

little bird said:


> We want you to be the taker.........picture taker, that is!!! When do we get to see the little TUX??


Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Charis,

Sounds like a little sweetie pie. I'll check back tomorrow to see how Tux is doing. Hope it is just a sprained leg. Thank you both Rebhart and Charis for taking care of this little one.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much for taking this youngster in, Charis! I'll be looking forward to pics also!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks so much for taking this youngster in, Charis! I'll be looking forward to pics also!
> 
> Terry


This squeaker needs more than I can provide and I'm sorely disappointed that there are no avian vets available here this week. While I can't feel any broken bones, my gut tells me that poor Tux may have been kicked by a human, rather than falling from the nest....or fallen and then kicked. It will need to wait until Monday though.
He's a bugger to feed, never had one more difficult. Very adorable and very pathetic too. Right now Tux is resting against his donut and admiring his cute little self in the mirror.


----------



## Hato (Apr 19, 2007)

Charis said:


> He's a bugger to feed, never had one more difficult. Very adorable and very pathetic too. Right now Tux is resting against his donut and admiring his cute little self in the mirror.


Charis, I love how you put it….I had a very difficult day but you really made me smile..
I hope little Tux will be OK and am look forward to your update!

BTW, I love your quote from Chief Seattle. I was really touched by his spirit. This is my favorite his quote.
“ The president in Washington
says that he wishes to buy
our land...This we know:
the earth does not belong to us— 
we belong to the earth.
We did not weave the web of life
—we are merely strands in it. 
Whatever we do to the web
we do to ourselves. “
He made this statement in 1852. It is so true, more human keep destroying our mother earth and wildlife, we are really hurting ourselves…I wish more people would take time to stop during their busy day to day lives and enjoy what this beautiful earth can offer to us…
Then I know more people will really appreciate and protect what we have…


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hato said:


> Charis, I love how you put it….I had a very difficult day but you really made me smile..
> I hope little Tux will be OK and am look forward to your update!
> 
> BTW, I love your quote from Chief Seattle. I was really touched by his spirit. This is my favorite his quote.
> ...


Beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Where in portland was it found in downtown? Just curious...
Charis, we want pictures! Me and Nona are gonna keep bugging you for it!
Thanks to BOTH of our rescuers for helping this little guy (or gal!)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

xxmoxiexx said:


> Where in Portland was it found in downtown? Just curious...
> Charis, we want pictures! Me and Nona are gonna keep bugging you for it!
> Thanks to BOTH of our rescuers for helping this little guy (or gal!)


He was found in down town in front of the US Bank Bldg. I will take pictures tomorrow when I have some help. He moves around a lot and so it difficult to take a picture and keep him in one place at the same time.

I want to add that their seem to be very few pigeons around Portland lately. I suspect there has been some after dark trapping going on... so few it feels like the twilight zone.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tux just honored me with a wing slap...this after eating a bit of seed on his own. Quite the feisty one. [probably an independent thinker too!]


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Just catching up on the forum after a busy week, so many great rescues! Can't wait to see Tux!

That quote was very beautiful, thanks Hato.

Sabina


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*UP-Date*

Tux is doing great! No broken bones. He's standing and walking and sure does squeak a lot.
I did take a picture of him but the picture, doesn't do, the lovely flip on the back of his head justice.
He has become easier to feed and but is slow to pick up seeds on his own although I've seen him do it.
He has been moved into the hospital room so he can observe Sammy and Romey...Poppet and Floozy.
He's one adorable bird.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great news! You do a super job of supporting their recovery. Glad to know this one responded to a healthy dose of TLC.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Charis,

I'm so glad to hear that Tux is doing well.

Margaret


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TerriB said:


> Great news! You do a super job of supporting their recovery. Glad to know this one responded to a healthy dose of TLC.


I'm sure the baytril didn't hurt.


----------



## Sweetums (Jun 19, 2015)

*Pigeon in downtown Portland, OR*

Hello,
I rescued a pigeon from the doorway of a downtown building on SW 6th and Oak. It appears to be in good health with the exception of a broken leg. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Margo


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I left you a message in the thread you started.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for saving the birds life! You just earned lots of good karma! Bless you!


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Sweetums said:


> Hello,
> I rescued a pigeon from the doorway of a downtown building on SW 6th and Oak. It appears to be in good health with the exception of a broken leg.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> ...


First, you need to identify which of the bones is broken. Then, you have to imobilise the limb with a splint. Depending which bone is broken, different type of splinting must be applied. Ideally, these will be done by a bird-specialised vet. If not, you should try, as if you donțt imobilize the borken bone, most surely will join oddly or not at all, caused the bird to remain infirm for the rest of his / her life.

Here is a guide how to do all these:
https://theiwrc.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/Duerr_Splinting_Manual_2010.pdf


Also, you should give the bird amoxicillin (50 mg / day for 5 days) in order to prevent infections that often follow fractures. The bird must be kept in a cardboard box, with a thick soft cloth on the bottom which will prevent stressing of the leg (take care to not be a cloth that may tangle with the leg or cause harm in other way). The environment must be rather warm and dark. The bird must receive good pigeon - specific food (liquid food if he has some serious intestinal disease somehow), water and because he takes antibiotics, after finishing the treatment with amoxicillin he needs probiotics given for some days, to rebuilt the intestinal flora. If other problems, like aquiring other disease, appear during this period as result of stress, or if the bird already has a disease (aspect of droppings is indicative for the digestive diseases, like being watery or abnormal color and constitution), they must be treated as well.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

So glad to hear Tux/Mrs Tux is going to be ok!


----------



## breckert (Oct 30, 2019)

*Another Pigeon with a Broken Wing*

Hey Y'all,

Found another pigeon today in a similar situation in downtown Portland (at Hendrix and McGuire Optical across from the central library). The Audobon society won't take it (They'd just euthanize anyways). The pigeon looks alert and fine besides the broke wing.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

This is a very old thread. Can you start a new thread and post a photo? Will get more response.


----------

